# Anyone know where Swami is?



## funboy6942 (Sep 20, 2004)

I ordered off his website over two weeks ago and I havent heard anything about my order or what the status is on it. I have emailed him 2 times and havent heard from him. Is he still alive or ???

Any info would be great


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

have you tried the traxxas forums at all? He usually frequents their boards quite often. 

Due to their rules you can't really post "looking for swami due to an order not being filled" as Traxxas is rather tough on "outside" sites being discussed on their boards. Perhaps you could PM Razer as he's on of the mods their and ask if he's heard from him. I've met Razer a few times and he may be able to help. Tell him that eri3f0g, aka: Ryan, said you may have heard from Swami.

With that said I'm not trying to imply that Razer will have anything to do with your deal with Swami. They are very different people, I'm just trying to be rather clear that he _MAY_ be able to help but not sure.

Keep it updated as I'm curious as well. I've purchased a few skid plates and wheelie bars for my traxxas stuff from swami and had great success. 

-Ryan
erie, pa


----------



## razer (Jan 11, 2003)

Swami hasn't been on the Traxxas forums much lately. The last time I talked to him was mid-June & he said he's still selling loads of Swamibars, but otherwise kinda got bored with R/C. Plus he has more kids now, which takes alot of time & attention. I'm sure he'll send whatever you ordered & usually he's quick about it. I'll try emailing him too, just in case his email filters aren't letting yours through or something.


----------



## Swami (Sep 29, 2005)

Hmmmm not sure about the emailing twice part, but we did finally get in touch. Seems funboy had an out of date email address registered with Paypal, so that made it impossible for me to tell him I needed to wait a few days for wheels to come in. That was after the 7-10 days it takes to get a ComboBar out of "Machine-Guy Steve"

I recently rebuilt a "slow" truck (P94 Frankenstinger) and my boys and I are having some fun with that. I haven't taken out the Dual Brushless 4wdRustler in a couple months now, but it sure looks cool, lol.

Anyway, it was shipped today. I hope its just what you were looking for!
Enjoy,
Swami


----------



## razer (Jan 11, 2003)

Would I be going too far if I said something like: "behold the power of razer!"?:jest:


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I see the superman emblem is not just for show..lol


----------

